# Lake Juliette End of Month Tournaments



## TJBassin (Jan 23, 2016)

Next tournament is January 31. Had 22 boats at first two. First place had 20.77. Second was 17.59 and Third was 17.48. Big Fish was 7.65. December tournament was 24.51 for first. Second had 20.04 and Third was 16.59. Big Fish was 6.51. Hope to see yall there next Sunday. Safe light till 3. $60.00 per team including Big Fish. Pays top 3 places.


----------



## lonedrake (Jan 24, 2016)

What's the entry fee?


----------



## TJBassin (Jan 25, 2016)

$60.00 a boat.


----------



## TJBassin (Jan 30, 2016)

t.t.t.


----------



## TJBassin (Feb 2, 2016)

Tournament past Sunday had 29 boats show up. First place had 16.33. Second was 15.04 and Third had 14.91. Big fish was 7.08. Next one last Sunday this month.


----------



## TJBassin (Feb 19, 2016)

Next tournament Febuary 28th. Come on down. Fishing should be on.


----------



## TJBassin (Feb 26, 2016)

Dont forget this Sunday is tournament. Weathers looking good.


----------



## TJBassin (Mar 2, 2016)

*Juliette Tournament*

28 boats this past Sunday. 1st took 19.05. 2nd had18.18. 3rd was16.68. Big fish was 5.80. Next tournament March 20.


----------



## David Blanton (Mar 4, 2016)

Is this a partner tourney or solo?


----------



## TJBassin (Mar 4, 2016)

Either.


----------

